# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Gebroken heup gamma nail

## Hans1408

Bijna een jaar geleden heb ik mijn heup gebroken, welke hersteld is middels een gamma-nail.
Tot voor de zomer had ik -in beperkte mate- last van de gamma nail bij intensieve lichamelijke arbeid; tijdens de zomerperiode was deze beperking nauwelijks merkbaar.
Binnenkort zou de gamma-nail eruit mogen. Tot mijn laatste controlebezoek (recent) aan de behandelend chirurg wist ik niet beter dan dat dit de logische volgende stap zou zijn. Volgens de chirurg is er geen directe noodzaak om de gamma-nail te verwijderen en is het al dan niet verwijderen een vrije keus aan mij.
Heeft iemand een dergelijke ervaring met een gamma nail na een heupfractuur?
Met dank, Hans.

----------


## Wendy

Tje, weet je al wat je gaat kiezen?

----------

